# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Ecoerurant,il hete son chien comme une ordure

## cactusse

https://fr.screen.yahoo.com/videos-b...0766.html?vp=1

----------


## soniaidir

Bonjour, 

Quel horreur, pourquoi adopter un chien pour le jeter ensuite comme une ordure. C'est vrai qu'il y a des parents qui prennent des chiens juste pour leurs enfants d'où il n'est pas étonnant que ceux-ci s'en débarrassent à la moindre occasion.

Sinon, il y a une faute dans le titre, c'est écrit "hete" au lieu de "jette"

----------


## beapat

sympa le chien qui ne cherche même pas a s'échapper a se prendre des coups dans la clôture

----------


## luminette

Quelle horreur. Il ne se savait pas filmé. Pauvre toutou qu'a-t-il dû ressentir ?

----------


## Rose78

Je n'ai pas regardé, pas le courage d'autant que je ne peux rien faire pour ce chien, hélas. Il est mort ou vivant ?

J'espère qu'une plainte a été déposée contre cette ordure et que la justice sera suffisamment sévère.

----------


## France34

Comme ROSE, j'espère que la personne qui a filmé a signalé ce crime et que le chien a été sauvé et le bourreau sévèrement puni ! ::

----------


## lily130/8

cette vidéo ne m'attriste pas. au final ce chien qui était chez un homme horrible se retrouve maintenant en refuge, ou sa vie sera sûrement meilleure et où il va avoir une seconde chance...

----------

